# Tempur-Pedic?



## WWofford (Nov 10, 2005)

Anybody have a memory foam mattress as their family bed? We're buying a new king size mattress soon, but can't decide on what. Dh wants a tempur-pedic, but I don't want to spend that much. Plus, I don't know if they are safe for co-sleeping. Any thoughts?

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

Careful, I've heard Tempur-pedics are pretty toxic. We just purchased a new king-sized latex mattress from Soaring Heart in Seattle.

More info here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=395365


----------



## Lazyhead (Mar 27, 2006)

Toxic? Grreeeaaat...
We have a imitation Tempur-pedic and I LOVE it. No bounce and super comfy. I didn't realize it was toxic.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

All "memory foam" products are toxic--watch out for your pillows, too. That foam stuff is a petroleum product and it outgasses nastiness like crazy.

We also have a pure latex mattress and we love it. Got it for cosleeping. We have a firm one--a firm mattress with no pillow top is the best for cosleeping--and it's so much more comfortable for sidelaying nursing than our old spring mattress. Latex mattresses are heavy and expensive, but for nontoxic sleeping, they can't be beat.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Well I assume the outgassing would stop or slow after a while.

As for safety aside from toxicity, we have one and have never had a problem. And it is the most comfortable bed I have ever had.


----------



## oggiemom (May 21, 2006)

we have a faux tempur-pedic pillow topped mattress. Didn't know about the toxic issue, but has Dh has restless leg syndrome and I couldn't sleep without it. We bought one that is a one-sidded pillowtop. So, for co-sleeping we have just flipped it over to the firmer side. I figure it is just temporary till DS can really roll himself over well enough.


----------



## winonamom2be (Nov 7, 2005)

i am saving my pennies for a king size tempur-pedic. toxic or not (and i have to say that i don't really buy into the whole 'your mattress is killing you' campaign), i have back and hip problems and i would like to get a good night sleep for once before my daughter has her own room. my brother's family has one for their family bed and they think it is the Best Thing Ever. and they are as crunchy as it gets.

eta: we once had a faux tempur-pedic mattress topper and i found it was absolutely nothing like actually having a tempur-pedic mattress. i was sorry i wasted my money on the thing (over $150 for a queen size) and we finally threw it out. imo it was too soft to be safe for cosleeping anyway. a real tempur-pedic mattress is quite firm.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

We were looking at the Temper-pedic mattress, but decided against it because of offgassing chemicals. We got a 100% natural Talalat Latex mattress instead, it it is amazingly comfortable: perfectly supportive and soft at the same time.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Ihave a temperpedic pillow (got it from the chiropracter after a car accident- ins paid for it). It was GREAT the first 2 months.

I hate it now. It is not at all as comfortable anymore to me. I don't know why, it just isn't. I gave it to DH and after about a month he hates it too. He can't explain it either other than it gives him a neck ache (same with me, except it's my shoulders too). He used to work at a store that sold temperpedics waaay back in the day and he said he always loved the beds but never slept a full night in them







so he wouldnt be able to give an accurate opinion. Especially since he loved the pillows until I gave him mine and he hates em now.


----------



## WWofford (Nov 10, 2005)

Is a faux tempur-pedic the same? See, that's what I want...but dh says it won't be the same. I found one for $300 on Ebay...but didn't know if it'd be worth it? Is it the same? $300 sounds much better than $2,000 to me!







I don't want to spend our whole tax refund on a mattress!

I'm really tired of worrying about what's toxic...it's giving me anxiety. I just want a good night's sleep. Our mattress right now is too soft. It's a Serta pillowtop. My dh, ds, and I are just rolling into the middle because my dh is a big guy. We want to try a king size because my son takes up the whole bed! Maybe we'll have some room with a king.

Thanks everybody, Wendy


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Be REALLY careful of low-cost memory foam products. In the case of Tempur-pedic-like mattresses, you get what you pay for. Lost-cost memory foam is often produced with and will eventually off-gas formaldehyde. Tempur-pedic (Swedish-made) and American made memory foam sould be safe as far as formaldehyde goes.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't cosleep (my DD sleeps in a cradle right next to my bed), but we have a memory foam mattress topper. I believe its the same density memory foam as the TempurPedic. I like to bring her to bed sometimes. I often take her to the guest bed to co sleep because I find that the memory foam makes her roll toward me. I don't have this problem on a regular mattress. Not sure if anyone else has had this same experience.

XOXO
B


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

On our tempurpedic, no one rolls into anyone else. That is one of the benefits - there are no "gravity wells."


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a tempur pedic and before I bought it I researched the toxic gas thing a bit. The faux tempur pedics are WAY more toxic than the real thing and not nearly as comfortable. I could not nurse at night without it becuase my shoulders and hips would explode with pain.

I recommend getting the real thing if you can afford it. It was one of the best investments we have made and it is what makes co-sleeping possible for me.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

We have a faux tempur-pedic and it is just as firm, if not firmer than the "real thing". I have no problem nursing in bed at night. Ours was more expensive though, about $400 IIRC.


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea*
Well I assume the outgassing would stop or slow after a while.

As for safety aside from toxicity, we have one and have never had a problem. And it is the most comfortable bed I have ever had.

actually it gets worse over time... looking for link...


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

my dd has an *organic* memory foam crib matress that was tres expensive .....but she never sleeps in her crib..........


----------



## winonamom2be (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k*
Be REALLY careful of low-cost memory foam products. In the case of Tempur-pedic-like mattresses, you get what you pay for. Lost-cost memory foam is often produced with and will eventually off-gas formaldehyde. Tempur-pedic (Swedish-made) and American made memory foam sould be safe as far as formaldehyde goes.

inmy experience this is one of the many areas in which you really truly do get what you pay for. i will never buy anouther faux tempurpedic product again.

i too thought my faux mattress topper was all fine and good until i actually laid down on a real tempurpedic bed. whew. no contest. that faux topper was a piece of crap. it was not designed to support but to cushion. it was a gigantic pillow-top.


----------



## Mama Esq. (Feb 8, 2005)

We have a king-size Temperpedic mattress and boxsprings directly on the floor. Although it took me about 6 months to get use to -- I love it and feel that it great for cosleeping.







No one rolls into anyone else and it is rather easy to slip out of bed without waking our DS. The surface is very flat (flatter than our old pillow top) and I believe very safe for cosleeping.


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

i have a faux temperpedic mattress made by an american company. the key when getting a faux one is to look at the density of the foam. that is the main difference. i can't remember my research anymore but i *think* it should be around 4.5 (or 5.4?) density to match a real temperpedic. a lot of the cheaper ones are less dense. ours is majestic. our back pains went away within three months of it and it is the most comfortable thing! of course i didn't know about the toxicity of it - if i had i might have gone for latex. but i think after five years, it is probably pretty non-toxic (i'm alive and kicking!)


----------



## niki_73 (Oct 6, 2004)

We were looking at the King size tempur-Pedic but it was really expensive here (about 6000) so we bought a Sterns and Foster with latex in the pillow top and even though i am allergic to latex it does not cause a problem because the fabric on top is cashmere. The Tempur-pedic also was kinda scary because they use formeldhye in it.


----------



## hairpin (Aug 28, 2005)

We have a foam mattress with memory foam topping and it's perfect for us and has been great (no change in density) for the past 3 years. I love it and recommend it to anyone. I think the sleep benefits wipe out any concerns over toxicity, at least for me. It's easy to lift. You can roll it up (somewhat) to move it. And I can put a wide cup next to me on the bed, so that I can drink while nursing. And that's wonderful.







I didn't see any difference with Temperpedic, and I think you are paying a lot for the name.

We bought our mattress locally at http://www.foamorder.com/. You can choose whatever density, thickness, topping you like. All customized. I think we paid about $400. And we use it on a platform bed, so it's very nice and firm.


----------



## WWofford (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Kate. Can anybody else give me other links to where they bought their mattresses? I have to do lots of research before making a decision. There are so many sites out there I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Casual Storm (Apr 9, 2003)

Here are Material Safety Data sheets for various mattresses:

http://www.foamorder.com/material_safety.html


----------

